# BFP PANIC TIME, HELP NEEDED



## dippy1 (Dec 6, 2009)

[/t][/t][/t]


 









Hi ladies.

After TTC for over 2 years with DP and suffering 2 mc's and 2 failed IVF I had decided I had had enough. At 41 I had given up all hope of pregnancy with my own eggs and had decided donor was our best option. My niece had offered to be a donor was due to have her consultation in 2 weeks followed by councelling in August.

Last month we both stopped taking our as it vitamins as it seemed pointless and it was costing us around £100 a month. I also stopped drinking decaff and started drinking alcohol. I have even been taking slimming pills as I had got depressed at gaing 2 1/2 st.

I did 2 tests on Tuesday and both confirm that I am pregnant. I am in such shock and now painic has set in. After 3 mc I can't help but think that this will end the same way. I am too scared to let myself feel excited.

When I did my last IVF cyle my protocol included aspirin, dexamethasone, ultrogeston, oestradiol valerate and clexane. I spoke to to a nurse at our IVF clinic and she said they were unable to prescibe me with any meds as I am no longer under them and advised me to see my GP. My GP wont precribe any meds as I have not been diagnosed with any medical condition and she doesn't fee that I shall need them. Am I just worrying over nothing has anyone else been precribed any meds following a natural pregnancy.

Dippy x
[/t][/t][/t]


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi, I wanted to reply as nobody else seems to have.

Firstly congratulations on your BFP!    It seems to me that against all odds so far this little bean wants to be around! Do you know how many weeks you are?

I can't really help with the other stuff, but hopefully as I've replied you will be bumped up the list and someone knowledgable will come along and post.

I really wish you the best of luck for a happy, healthy pregnancy


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi Dippy

just seen your post and thought i would reply.  I was roughly taking what you were prescribed on our last ivf - got a BFN at test date, but then three weeks later was testing positive from a natutal pg. I was put back on clexane, i did worry like you, but then i was worried about being on the clexane. It came out after my second ivf had a slight risk of thrombosis, hence the clexane, however i do think its standard issue by the clinics because of our age.

Really great news on your Pregnancy, try and relax, easier said than done hey.  but wishing you all the best.
Sam


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Dippy1

Just wanted to say congratulations on your BFP.

I've never had a natural BFP so can't give you much advice. However, re the hormones you were prescribed for IVF cycles, you shouldn't need these with a natural BFP as your body should be producing them naturally. Re the aspirin and steroids, well, I suppose it depends what caused your earlier miscarriages but if you haven't had a firm diagnosis, it could well be that you don't need them. If you are really worried, it might be worth contact Dr at privately as I know his protocol includes these drugs. I don't know if he would start prescribing after a BFP but it wouldn't do any harm to ask.

The main thing is that you have a little miracle beanie in there who has beaten the odds - so wishing you and it lots and lots of good luck. I won't try to tell you not to worry as I worried right thrugh my first pregnancy and am worrying through this one too. Do the best you can, however, and hoping everything works out.

Ellie

PS: FF website won't show name of doctor and clinic for some reason so please pm me if you want details. Here is website link in case that's allowed! http:///


----------



## dippy1 (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi 

Thanks for your replies.

I spoke to Care and they told me to take the Ultrogeston and they want to scan me at 6 weeks which is great. I am trying to stay positive but its so hard. I did another test and the line isn't as dark as the previous one so I am thinking that my hcg levels aren't rising. I think I shall get a couple of clear blue digitals as they may give a better indication. I had really sore boobs at the begining of the week which has now disapeared. 

Di x


----------

